# Water scan



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,
I had an ultrasound recently and was told that my womb lining is too thin. The doctor is sending me for a water scan. Could anyone please tell me what to expect? Is it a bit like iui? Because that what it sounds like to me after reading the leaflet. Is it painful? Also I don't know if I would be able to TTC afterwards assuming that I have it done before ovulation?
Thanks for your help. 
Aster


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

You don't say what day in your cycle you had your lining measured, or what it was... But regarding your questions, the scan he's talking about (usually called an aqua scan) is kind of like an IUI. They put a catheter in and then fill your uterus with water, and then watch what's going on via 'dildo cam'. It can show things like adhesions, polyps, fibroids, Asherman's, etc. Maybe he thinks things have been affected by your recent D&C - sorry to read that in your signature  You can have the aqua scan the same cycle as trying to get pregnant although do want it around ovulation really, as that's when your lining will be in the proliferation phase. 

I hope that helps, and good luck.

P.S. Your signature also says 'RA'; do you mean rheumatoid arthritis?


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for your post Jo.
Just to clarify, my scan was done on day 25 of my cycle, so I'm assuming that my lining should have been quite thick. As for the thickness,  the doctor didn't tell me and unfortunately I didn't think to ask at the time.
If the scan is similar to iui, like you said, now I know to expect pain as all my iuis were painful. I'm just worried that I will lose another month and won't be able to TTC. I'm tired of waiting. I still have two iuis left on nhs and was hoping to do one this month but it looks like it's not going to happen. Maybe at least I would be able to TTC naturally. I hate it when I have to lose a month. At least when I try, I am doing something, and there always is some hope. 
As to your question,  yes, Ra means rheumatoid arthritis. 
Take care, 

Aster.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,

Day 25 of your cycle would be in the secretory/luteal phase, so post ovulation. It's difficult to know why that would have been done as you need to be scanned pre ov for lining thickness, when it's in proliferation phase. I know you want to get going ASAP but it really is best to get all things looking peachy first. I would STRONGLY suggest you see a specialist* about your RA. This is an autoimmune condition (as you well know!), and I've seen many ladies have to take Humira and/or high dose steroids in the months before getting pregnant. Immune conditions can cause mc (unfortunately). 

* And I mean an immune specialist in fertility... Not NHS I don't think as they don't really 'believe' in fertility and immunes... Perhaps ask Agate on the immunes pages? She's v knowledgeable.


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Jo,
I had my scan on day 25 just because it was my first appointment in a new fertility clinic. The doctor probably just wanted to see if everything looks ok. I already am under fertility clinic in my local hospital, but was referred to Homerton Hospital, as they do ivf and my local hospital doesn't.
I had all the investigations done in my local hospital in the last two years (including laparoscopy) and everything always looked fine. So far i am told that I have unexplained infertility. So now I am a bit worried about the thin lining and hope that it's manageble.
Thanks for the suggestion to look at the immune pages. I definitely will. I doubt though if I would be given Humira because I am on different biological treatment right now.

Many thanks,
Aster


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish you all the best... I wouldn't worry too much about a day 25 lining scan. Assume the scans when you had IUI were all ok. I do think it's worth just posing a Q on the immunes thread re your RA; can't harm. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------

